# اهداف المحاكاة(simulation) في الصناعة



## ابــو دعــيج (3 يوليو 2006)

المحاكاة اصبحت طريق النجاح لكثير من المصانع والشركات الخدمية لما لها من نتائج وتحليل لنظام العمل دون توقف العمل. وتنقسم اهداف المحاكات الي ثلاثة اقسام:
1- تحديد عدد المكائن وعدد العمال
1-1: عدد ونوع وتخطيط مكان المكينة
1-2:احتياجات معدات المناولة المطلوبة
1-3: تخطيط وعدد العمال
1-4:موقع وعدد المخازن المؤقتة(buffer)
.
.
.
الخ

2-تحليل الاداء
2-1: throughput analysis
2-2:time in system analysis
2-3:bottleneck analysis
.
.
.
الخ

3- تقييم اجراءات العمليات
3-1: خطة الانتاج
3-2: سياسات التحكم بالجودة وعدد التالف
3-3: مستوى المواد الخام في المستودع
3-4:استراتيجيات JIT
.
.
.
الخ

وهذه مقدمة مختصرة عن اهداف المحاكاة وسيكون هناك تفصيل اكثر اذا كان الموضوع اعجبكم.


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (17 يوليو 2006)

لك الشكر والتقدير على هذه المقدمة ونأمل عرض هذا الموضوع بشئ من التفصيل 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ferasgolf (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة رغم أن العنوان كان ينم عن غير ذلك وعلى كل حال وكما فهمت من العنوان فأرجوا ان تفيديني ببرامج محاكاة لعمل الالات بعد تصميمها وايجاد العيوب فيها ومراكز توضع القوى والاجهادات وشكرا لك


----------



## saud.abdulaziz (19 أغسطس 2006)

لك الشكر والتقدير على هذه المقدمة ونأمل عرض هذا الموضوع بشئ من التفصيل


----------



## samehnour (19 أغسطس 2006)

أنا أيضا مهتم بهذا الموضوع وبدأت في الكتابة عنه حديثا في مدونتي الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية وإن شاء الله أضيف إليه العديد من الامثلة والتوضيح

*المحاكاة*
*تحديات تطبيق المحاكاة*
*أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة*


----------



## amr22 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

ياريت نعرف مثال عملي أذا ممكن 
وشكرا


----------



## samehnour (7 ديسمبر 2006)

يوجد مثالين في الرابطين التاليين

http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/21/a820/
http://samehar.wordpress.com/2006/08/17/g817/

ويوجد أمثلة بالإنجليزية في المواقع التالية
http://www.arenasimulation.com/manufacturing.asp
http://www.promodel.com/solutions/
شكرا


----------



## aco_ise (7 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور ياجميل علي المقدمة وننتظر المزيد


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*عاجل جدا*

اريد معلومات عن التسهيلات داخل المؤساسات الصناعيه


----------



## أرض الأحلام (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا..


----------

